# What is the purpose?



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Why does lyft pester us about reserving hours when they are not required? Is there some benefit i am not aware of?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Why does lyft pester us about reserving hours when they are not required? Is there some benefit i am not aware of?


No. Only if you want help in keeping yourself scheduled.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol it makes me think they care.

Please don't shatter my illusion of love.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Please don't shatter my illusion of love.


They *DO* love you. The recent rate cuts were just a token of that love.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> They *DO* love you. The recent rate cuts were just a token of that love.


Like a weiner in the bootie lol


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

I got a response back from a Lyft last month and they said if there were two drivers in the same spot and one was scheduled and one wasn't the scheduled driver would get the call.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I got a response back from a Lyft last month and they said if there were two drivers in the same spot and one was scheduled and one wasn't the scheduled driver would get the call.


Lol I'd like to see how the computer system actually does that.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Exactly, that is what they told me, I just log onto my hours before I head out to do a little Lyfting to make sure I am not passed on when a rare Lyft should come my way. Lyft requests are a rare thing like the lochness monster.


----------

